# WHEA Uncorrectable Error



## mklangelo (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello to all! 

The laptop is an Acer ES1-711-P1UV and it has been crashing lately. :banghead:

Operating System
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
CPU
Intel Pentium N3540 @ 2.16GHz	43 °C
Bay Trail-M 22nm Technology
RAM
4.00GB DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
Acer EA70_BM (CPU 1)
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics (Acer Incorporated [ALI])
Storage
465GB Seagate ST500LT012-1DG142 (SATA)	32 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUC0N
ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

I've run Memtest through 5 iterations and the memory checks out fine. 

I have not checked the HDD since I'm not sure what program to use. 

I will attach the latest MiniDump file.

Please let me know what, if anything else may be required!

Thank you in advance!

MK


----------



## mklangelo (Mar 10, 2005)

Is this problem truly uncorrectable or is 95 views and no response for a reason unclear?

Was it something I said? lol :facepalm:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Answers probably not coming since more info about "crashes" needed. My first impulse was, your laptop is getting a bit old.


----------



## mklangelo (Mar 10, 2005)

Corday said:


> Answers probably not coming since more info about "crashes" needed. My first impulse was, your laptop is getting a bit old.


Thanks for the reply and it is not getting old. It IS old. lol

If more info is needed, I'm happy to supply it as I did say in the op. :whistling:

Again, thanks and have a good one!

MK


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Corday said:


> more info about "crashes" needed.


Please follow our http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## mklangelo (Mar 10, 2005)

Deejay100six said:


> Please follow our http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html



Deejay100six,

I do have a quick question about running Driver Verifier. What settings should I use?

Standard Settings good enough? 

Thanks, MK


----------



## mklangelo (Mar 10, 2005)

mklangelo said:


> Deejay100six,
> 
> I do have a quick question about running Driver Verifier. What settings should I use?
> 
> ...


Disregard. I have the info.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thread closed here. Now requested BSOD files submitted at: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/whea-uncorrectable-error-1225034.html#post7656656


----------

